# Tell Your Master What You've Seen



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## legendhunter (Sep 1, 2011)

have you ever considered making a picture story out of these? I think you would do a good job actually


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow...this is magical:tears_of_joy:


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 9, 2011)

Your art is in a category all its own.  You really should consider a book!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

Again the detail is stunning, fantastic work .


----------



## Skodt (May 25, 2012)

I know this thread is a little dated, but I was really impressed with this picture. Reminds me a lot of a fantasy journey. A story told by picture very good.


----------

